# So , Do any NSW pet stores have Herps for sale yet ??



## borntobnude (Apr 9, 2013)

As the title suggests , 

just curious after the flurry or chat on here is anything happening yet ?????


----------



## jesus (Apr 9, 2013)

I know the reptile shop out at narelan have started there herp room and I think it will be up and running in afew weeks


----------



## Boyds.boy77 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dont buy from pet shops , they put a huge mark up on the pricing of live reps and all accessories , buy form a well know breeder and all your other bits buy from ebay , or forums you will get a much better buy , used to be a sales rep for the pet industry for years sulling reptile, fish and other pet stuff, and you wouldnt believe how cheap they actually buy the stuff for


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 14, 2013)

That's not always true boyds.boy77. Yes in some cases on certain low priced goods shops will have a huge mark up. On the whole though good shops will only mark up the products with the margin required to make a profit. This is usually about 100% on most dry goods, but would range from 25% (high priced quality products) - 400% (lower priced fast moving goods). 

Also keep in mind that buying from a reputable shop will see just as many benefits associated with reputable breeders. Aside from likely being more expensive a shop will offer all those things a breeder can. Compared to online buying purchasing dry goods from a shop offers more conveniant service for warranty issues and you get to feel, see and learn about the goods from someone with experience to explain it.


----------



## junglepython2 (Apr 14, 2013)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Also keep in mind that buying from a reputable shop will see just as many benefits associated with reputable breeders. Aside from likely being more expensive a shop will offer all those things a breeder can



Such as proper quarantine procedures, full shed and feed history, pedigree history and being able to see the parents if need be?


----------



## wokka (Apr 14, 2013)

Boyds.boy77 said:


> Dont buy from pet shops , they put a huge mark up on the pricing of live reps and all accessories , buy form a well know breeder and all your other bits buy from ebay , or forums you will get a much better buy , used to be a sales rep for the pet industry for years sulling reptile, fish and other pet stuff, and you wouldnt believe how cheap they actually buy the stuff for


If that is the case why are so many petshops closing down? Are you recommending we close down the service industry and all just deal with computers?


----------



## Cougar2007 (Apr 14, 2013)

Boyds.boy77 said:


> Dont buy from pet shops , they put a huge mark up on the pricing of live reps and all accessories , buy form a well know breeder and all your other bits buy from ebay , or forums you will get a much better buy , used to be a sales rep for the pet industry for years sulling reptile, fish and other pet stuff, and you wouldnt believe how cheap they actually buy the stuff for



I get very sick of comments like that...... Why is it people hold a grudge against a store owner trying to make a living. The coment about everything online may soon be reality as small businesses are being hammered. I own a scuba store, and people love coming in and bleeding me dry for advice, then going off to buy online. You know what that's ok, but when they come in with their gear they bought online and need it fixed cause the online retailer has no customer service......I laugh my head off at them. Then the idiots get bent out of shape cause i charge them. Why is it people in Australia all expect something for nothing? I have to feed my family, pay my mortgage, pay my bills etc. Then I have to pay all that for the store along with my staffs wages. But im sure people making these comments all work 70hrs anweek and do it for nothing. It makes me sick when people criticise stores for making a profit.


A thought for you. You said you were a rep. Wow you sold things for a profit, I also was a rep for a wholesaler and they import the stuff for bugger all so don't cry that the shops put on a huge markup. Your company had to make money somehow or you have no wages. So is it ok for companies to pay wages but the owners should not make anything. Think about it people and get over the "shops put huge markups on things"


Finally, any item is only worth what someone would pay for it, if someone is dumb enough to pay $1000 for a yellow Beardie. Who s the fool? The customer or the shop who priced it.

Sorry. Rant over


----------



## nch90 (Apr 14, 2013)

Amen^


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 14, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Such as proper quarantine procedures, full shed and feed history, pedigree history and being able to see the parents if need be?



I see no reason why a shop cannot provide that information. Obviously viewing the parents would not normally be possible (short of supplying photos) however how many big time reputable breeders provide viewing of parents? Not many. Why? Because a lot of them won't for security reasons. Yes there may be small chances of quarantine issues however I believe this is fairly small and not really a big issue. Reputable shops will buy from reputable disease free collections and use proper cleaning and sanitizing methods.


----------



## Ambush (Apr 14, 2013)

It's working elsewhere so cant see why NSW has been labeled as a state with nobody that knows what they are doing or dedicated.


----------



## Boyds.boy77 (Apr 14, 2013)

Okkk, I am not here to upset peeps , I am just saying pet shops put a huge mark up on reptiles, dogs,cats etc when they buy from that breeder. If the breeder sells say a snake to the shop for $ 100 and they sell for $309 its not justifiable for a $ 200 mark up , $200 is a lot when someone can go directly to the breeder. They can view the parents , talk to a Professional and get all the info needed directly from the experinced breeder. Half the pet shops the kids working there wouldn't know if they were coming or going. You were saying about paying bills, having a family and morgage , well so do breeders to, they have bills. I am not saying in any way shops should close done , but in a tough economy,shops need to be competitive with other online or power sellers , its just buisness , when buying a car etc you don't buy the first price thrown at u , you shop around , everyone yes is trying to save a buck or 2 , with all these increases in rates, mortages etc you have to 
I am sorry if it has upset anyone but I was just trying to say buy from a breeder not a shop


----------



## damian83 (Apr 14, 2013)

Boyds.boy77 said:


> Okkk, I am not here to upset peeps , I am just saying pet shops put a huge mark up on reptiles, dogs,cats etc when they buy from that breeder. If the breeder sells say a snake to the shop for $ 100 and they sell for $309 its not justifiable for a $ 200 mark up , $200 is a lot when someone can go directly to the breeder. They can view the parents , talk to a Professional and get all the info needed directly from the experinced breeder. Half the pet shops the kids working there wouldn't know if they were coming or going. You were saying about paying bills, having a family and morgage , well so do breeders to, they have bills. I am not saying in any way shops should close done , but in a tough economy,shops need to be competitive with other online or power sellers , its just buisness , when buying a car etc you don't buy the first price thrown at u , you shop around , everyone yes is trying to save a buck or 2 , with all these increases in rates, mortages etc you have to
> I am sorry if it has upset anyone but I was just trying to say buy from a breeder not a shop


I kinda get what your on about. But maybe you should have said 'personally I wouldn't buy from them' and then it would not seem like your flaming everyone who has bought from there.
I have an aquarium near by and the owner breeds dragons bluies and pythons and uou go with him to buy them but id say now the laws will permit him to sell from the shop.


----------



## leamos (Apr 14, 2013)

Going to be another month or so at least before you start seeing herps in pet shops, first they have to wait for their application to be processed, then once that processed they have to wait for the gov. body inspect the premises to make sure everything is above bored. My local shop applied the day the law changed and they said last weekend it was at least 4-6 weeks before they would get the green light


----------



## Bart70 (Apr 14, 2013)

I had a local pet store owner tell me that "we are now allowed to sell snakes if we want.....but bloody hell!...They want $2400 for the licence!!"

I guess he is not going into reptiles..........

I personally don't think many of the standard run of the mill pet stores will bother. I am hoping that a small number of very well run and reputable stores emerge, run by people who have been into reptiles for some time and know their stuff - except now they can do it legally from a shop front instead of home. In this scenario it could be a good thing.

Lets hope it works out that way....


----------



## ouroboros (Apr 15, 2013)

We have a few Reptile specific stores here in SA. They breed their own animals as well as sourcing animals from other breeders. These are the best stores to buy from as they are the most knowledgeable and usually have good prices on all your equipment and consumables. With any luck a few breeders in NSW will open shops like this. Make sure you support them by shopping there. Whilst shopping online may be cheaper, buying in store you are getting the convenience of having the item immediately and advice from experienced herpers.


----------



## Skeptic (Apr 15, 2013)

Cougar2007 said:


> I get very sick of comments like that...... Why is it people hold a grudge against a store owner trying to make a living. The coment about everything online may soon be reality as small businesses are being hammered. I own a scuba store, and people love coming in and bleeding me dry for advice, then going off to buy online. You know what that's ok, but when they come in with their gear they bought online and need it fixed cause the online retailer has no customer service......I laugh my head off at them. Then the idiots get bent out of shape cause i charge them. Why is it people in Australia all expect something for nothing? I have to feed my family, pay my mortgage, pay my bills etc. Then I have to pay all that for the store along with my staffs wages. But im sure people making these comments all work 70hrs anweek and do it for nothing. It makes me sick when people criticise stores for making a profit.
> 
> A thought for you. You said you were a rep. Wow you sold things for a profit, I also was a rep for a wholesaler and they import the stuff for bugger all so don't cry that the shops put on a huge markup. Your company had to make money somehow or you have no wages. So is it ok for companies to pay wages but the owners should not make anything. Think about it people and get over the "shops put huge markups on things"
> 
> ...




I had a guy come in with his daughter a few weeks ago and pick my brains for about 20 minutes and tried out my stock only to tell me to my face he was going to buy what he wanted online. He then cracked it with me when I became a little less helpful  Some people...


----------



## Umbral (Apr 15, 2013)

wokka said:


> If that is the case why are so many petshops closing down? Are you recommending we close down the service industry and all just deal with computers?


While we are at it lets stop farming because the farmers pay so little for seeds then sell the produce for more, how dare they!!! Or stop manufacturing because the base materials are cheaper than the finished product.

A store is the same thing except instead of making something the added value comes from customer service and knowledge. They have to charge more because the have to pay wages, transport, rent and bills.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 9, 2013)

Went to one of the first stores in Sydney to have their herps yesterday . What a great setup , Nice animals ,nice cosy little enclosures for the hatchie's and the dragons were not overcrowded and reasonably priced  . sales people who know what they are talking about and a shop full of people that when they see the snakes are just drawn to look !! (future herpers to increase the hobby ) . Even a good variety of the available snakes Jungles, Coastals ,Childrens, Bredlis, and an albino . Great Stuff!!!!!!! ,


----------



## GC_Pet_Centre (Jun 9, 2013)

Cougar2007 said:


> I get very sick of comments like that...... Why is it people hold a grudge against a store owner trying to make a living. The coment about everything online may soon be reality as small businesses are being hammered. I own a scuba store, and people love coming in and bleeding me dry for advice, then going off to buy online. You know what that's ok, but when they come in with their gear they bought online and need it fixed cause the online retailer has no customer service......I laugh my head off at them. Then the idiots get bent out of shape cause i charge them. Why is it people in Australia all expect something for nothing? I have to feed my family, pay my mortgage, pay my bills etc. Then I have to pay all that for the store along with my staffs wages. But im sure people making these comments all work 70hrs anweek and do it for nothing. It makes me sick when people criticise stores for making a profit.
> 
> 
> A thought for you. You said you were a rep. Wow you sold things for a profit, I also was a rep for a wholesaler and they import the stuff for bugger all so don't cry that the shops put on a huge markup. Your company had to make money somehow or you have no wages. So is it ok for companies to pay wages but the owners should not make anything. Think about it people and get over the "shops put huge markups on things"
> ...



Well said


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 9, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Went to one of the first stores in Sydney to have their herps yesterday . What a great setup , Nice animals ,nice cosy little enclosures for the hatchie's and the dragons were not overcrowded and reasonably priced  . sales people who know what they are talking about and a shop full of people that when they see the snakes are just drawn to look !! (future herpers to increase the hobby ) . Even a good variety of the available snakes Jungles, Coastals ,Childrens, Bredlis, and an albino . Great Stuff!!!!!!! ,



Which shop is it? PM me if you like


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 23, 2013)

Ok so Second pet store close to me has its herp license , they only got it late Friday but have a few animals in store and they all look good . A few adult snakes and CBD's and lots of Hatchie's


----------



## Rob (Jun 23, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> Ok so Second pet store close to me has its herp license , they only got it late Friday but have a few animals in store and they all look good . A few adult snakes and CBD's and lots of Hatchie's



Is that the one in Liverpool ?


----------



## BeZaKa (Jun 23, 2013)

Theres one near me who has had there set up for a few weeks now. Decent set up animals look healthy prices are out there with most of them but they have always been very pricey. Understand that they need to pay overheads but sometimes you wonder about paying 4 to 5 times what you would a breeder. Anyway I buy equipment both of them and online based on circumstances. Gotta say they do have a nice setup will be interesting to see if they move their hatchies up to a larger size enclosure when the time comes.


----------



## alex92 (Jun 23, 2013)

i'd probably buy from a pet shop if i thought the animal was priced fairly and got good advice from the people working there as far as how to properly care for them, just helpful things and a good vet recommendation, although i haven't seen any in stores that seem cheap, the only snakes sold in stores here seem to be spotted pythons and childrens pythons for $400 which isn't too much variety for a start haha but also found breeders and other people in my area selling snakes for a quarter of the price or less. guess it comes down to the convenience of finding them at a store with everything you'll need or hunting for breeders. someone mentioned snake pedigree history etc available at the pet stores, i really never knew people got caught up in that with snakes, i just think they're all awesome and just such an interesting creature


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jun 23, 2013)

Don't know if any are and really couldn't give a toss , I'll never buy my reptiles or much other than pet foods from a pet shop.

I don't like having middle men between me and the producer (private breeder in this case), that only results in a price increase and pressure on breeders by big franchised pet shop chains for them to produce more and more animals , while they use their market strength to force them to reduce the price the sell to them for, none of which are good for the hobby IMO..

I'd be very concerned for the welfare of herps stocked by pet shops.


----------



## Nash1990 (Jun 24, 2013)

Our local shop wasn't bothering to get their licence until their reptiles started breeding. It costs a lot for a years licence while they will only have stock for a few months.

Working at a zoo I've had a lot of visitors asking me advice on getting their first reptile, and almost all of them had already decided that they would rather buy from a petshop then from a private breeder. 
I don't think breeders have to much to worry about. After buying their first reptile from a shop they will most likely end up on a forum or at an expo where they will meet a private breeder for their second animal.
As for the petshop reptile's health, I'm sure shops will have to maintain a high level of care as they will be under a lot of scrutiny from the community if not the government. 
Only time will tell though.


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 24, 2013)

Nash1990 said:


> Our local shop wasn't bothering to get their licence until their reptiles started breeding. It costs a lot for a years licence while they will only have stock for a few months.
> 
> Working at a zoo I've had a lot of visitors asking me advice on getting their first reptile, and almost all of them had already decided that they would rather buy from a petshop then from a private breeder.
> I don't think breeders have to much to worry about. After buying their first reptile from a shop they will most likely end up on a forum or at an expo where they will meet a private breeder for their second animal.
> ...



I am pretty sure that both of the stores I have been to are Major Breeders themselves , and even had a bit to do with our new rules and regulations ( and I do know that they were not listened to all that much by the regulators ) . Having such a limited variety to offer inside their stores there may still be dealings done in the carparks .
Unless there is another agenda behind all of this -- to remove many species from the hobby altogether :lol: ( conspiracy theory number 1)


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 24, 2013)

Boyds.boy77 said:


> Dont buy from pet shops , they put a huge mark up on the pricing of live reps and all accessories , buy form a well know breeder and all your other bits buy from ebay , or forums you will get a much better buy , used to be a sales rep for the pet industry for years sulling reptile, fish and other pet stuff, and you wouldnt believe how cheap they actually buy the stuff for



TELL ME ABOUT IT. 
I paid $75 for a 15x14cm heat mat, then found the same one on ebay for $16.


----------



## treeofgreen (Jun 24, 2013)

Umbral said:


> While we are at it lets stop farming because the farmers pay so little for seeds then sell the produce for more, how dare they!!! Or stop manufacturing because the base materials are cheaper than the finished product.
> 
> A store is the same thing except instead of making something the added value comes from customer service and knowledge. They have to charge more because the have to pay wages, transport, rent and bills.


You cant compare the two at all... one business creates something, the other acts as a middle man to distribute locally. Now since our society itself is advancing and we have things like the internet where we can cancel out the middle man, why not do it? Do you email? SHAME ON YOU FOR NOT HANDWRITING AND MAILING YOUR COMMUNICATION.

Pet shops with customer service and knowledge? There may be a handful that actually exist.

Don't want to sound mean, but thats the reality of it.


----------



## Norm (Jun 24, 2013)

Ghotar said:


> TELL ME ABOUT IT.
> I paid $75 for a 15x14cm heat mat, then found the same one on ebay for $16.



Totally ripped off, I bought one similar size from a shop, admittedly a couple of years ago, for about $25. You`ll quickly learn to check for a cheaper price than a pet shop before you buy anything.


----------



## extreme_pets (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes Extreme Pets are now selling reptiles Licence has arrived.
Just keep in mind National Parks are only allowing 15 species of reptiles so dont expect to see all kinds check National Parks website for Listing.


----------



## extreme_pets (Jun 24, 2013)

Boyds.boy77 said:


> Dont buy from pet shops , they put a huge mark up on the pricing of live reps and all accessories , buy form a well know breeder and all your other bits buy from ebay , or forums you will get a much better buy , used to be a sales rep for the pet industry for years sulling reptile, fish and other pet stuff, and you wouldnt believe how cheap they actually buy the stuff for




You really dont get it do you!!!
All stores wether they sell pets or coffee machines, you are forgetting that we have wages, insurances, super, gst ( on all animals when we sell them , but we dont buy them and the breeders pay tax) electricty, phones, rent and many more other hidden costs that go on behind the sence, so alot of us are just making ends meet.

I would love to see you run your own business, I bet you would mark products up.

And on another topic I purchased a DVR online and have a problem with the product, I have emailed the company abou 5 times in the last week and have no reply there is no phone number, so now i have to throw that product in the bin and I am out of pocket the cost of that product as I now have to buy a new DVR to replace the one I brought online. Should have gone to a shop.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 24, 2013)

extreme_pets said:


> Dont buy from pet shops , they put a huge mark up on the pricing of live reps and all accessories , buy form a well know breeder and all your other bits buy from ebay , or forums you will get a much better buy , used to be a sales rep for the pet industry for years sulling reptile, fish and other pet stuff, and you wouldnt believe how cheap they actually buy the stuff for
> Boyd boy
> You really dont get it do you!!!
> ll stores wether they sell pets or coffee machines, you are forgetting that we have
> ...



Well said. I guess it comes back down to what people are willing to buy or sell for. 

If a breeder off loads 15 hatchies to a shop at $100 an the shop then sells them for $250, who is getting riped off? The feeds inbetween sale of these animals alone would make the margin alot smaller unless the shop managed to sell then quickly. So if the store gets stuck with 4 hatchies that dont sell it will start costing money. 

The breeder got the quick cash an did not have to pay the costs of these feeds. Maybe the breeder actually got a good deal 

If you dont want to buy from a store then dont, but i doubt the breeder will off load them as cheap as they did to the store.



Rick


----------



## apprenticegnome (Jun 24, 2013)

I prefer to buy from private breeders as I have been left bewildered by certain local petshops due to poor service, poor product knowledge and shakey advice when I was starting out. I understand the need for marking up to cover running costs but I don't see the need for some excessively overinflated prices. It seems to be more and more the case these days that some people don't want to climb the ladder to success but mug the poor bugger holding it and getting a cherrypicker. Good on the businesses that do it right but I see why people become skeptical about 200%+ markups. I still buy from petshops on certain things but I cruise the net and often bypass the middleman.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Jun 24, 2013)

apprenticegnome said:


> I prefer to buy from private breeders as I have been left bewildered by certain local petshops due to poor service, poor product knowledge and shakey advice when I was starting out. I understand the need for marking up to cover running costs but I don't see the need for some excessively overinflated prices. It seems to be more and more the case these days that some people don't want to climb the ladder to success but mug the poor bugger holding it and getting a cherrypicker. Good on the businesses that do it right but I see why people become skeptical about 200%+ markups. I still buy from petshops on certain things but I cruise the net and often bypass the middleman.



Plus you are in with a chance of seeing hatchie's mum and dad too, and the breeder will be more interested in helping if you need help.


----------



## champagne (Jun 25, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Such as proper quarantine procedures, full shed and feed history, pedigree history and being able to see the parents if need be?


really??? breeders don't allow people to see breeding animals in person for quarantine issues


----------



## borntobnude (Jun 25, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> Plus you are in with a chance of seeing hatchie's mum and dad too, and the breeder will be more interested in helping if you need help.



Guys just pop on down to Extreme , they even HAVE the Parents in store for you to see . I think the only reason you need to buy outside of a pet store is to obtain an animal NOT available in store . is Stimson's

Personally I HATE pet shops ,every time I go there to buy my animal needs I am harassed for the whole time , I receive the information if any that I need , I can see and touch the products I want , and I really don't feel like I am being Ripped off .
The harassing is from my daughter to buy a dog/cat/rabbit/turtle/snake/lizard or anything fluffy that's in store on the day :lol:her fav quote == " Its SO FLUFFY I COULD DIE
":lol:


----------



## wokka (Jun 25, 2013)

I am sure some people feel reassured by dealing with pet shop with long term physical and financial commitment rather than a chance meeting with a faceless internet contact. After a few dissappointments and false alarms a $100 or so extra may be worth the peice of mind from knowing the seller will be readily available and contactable in the future.


----------



## phatty (Jun 25, 2013)

i brought a rough scale python form a pet shop up here for $400 i got to pay it off and i don't see any huge mark ups on that
i got to handle the roughy for a few weeks before collecting or deciding if i wanted it
plus i only use that store so most of the time they look after me with any pricing 
we also own a small business so we know how hard it is to make a profit. the way i sell stuff is through excellent customer service and product knowledge but alot of people dont care about that any more if they can import a inferior product for a cheaper price they will 

*we all expect to be payed an Aussie wage but don't like to spent it in our country to pay for the next wage *


----------



## littlemay (Jun 25, 2013)

lizardwhisperer said:


> and the breeder will be more interested in helping if you need help.



This is ridiculous, having a biased opinion on something doesn't somehow make it true.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 25, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> really??? breeders don't allow people to see breeding animals in person for quarantine issues



Yes really. I run a tight quarantine program and I have no issues with people seeing parents if need be, they just can't hold them.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jun 25, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Yes really. I run a tight quarantine program and I have no issues with people seeing parents if need be, they just can't hold them.



I know of breeders that dont even allow purchasers to come to their homes, due to security reasons. Theif is also sometime to cautious of especially if you have species worth a bit of money.


Rick


----------



## extreme_pets (Jun 25, 2013)

Originally Posted by lizardwhisperer 

and the breeder will be more interested in helping if you need help.
That is not always true.
We at Extreme Pets are Breeders as well as shop owners so we see both sides of this story, I think it comes down to what you do , We offer Free advise, after hours number for advice, we use the products we sell in our store.
This is the dirrence between a shop that cares about animals and a shop that is there just to make a buck.
There is not a day that goes by when we get a call from someone who has brought an animal from a breeder ( dog, cat , reptile etc) and they can't get in contact with the breeder or the breeder doesn't want anything to do with them, so stop bagging pet shops cause there is a lot of dodgy breeders as well as dodgy shops. We encourage people to research there chosen animal before you decide to purchase and make sure you are aware of all the needs this animal will need before you buy.
No we dont let people come to our house for animals as this is a security issue for us, as people know where we are 7 days a week.


----------



## Ramy (Jun 25, 2013)

I think some people are forgetting that in order for a petshop to get a license to sell reptiles they need to have 2 years experience keeping them. We all know that doesn't count for real experience, however it does mean that your average petshop who sell pink collars and kitties in the mall won't be bothering. We're looking at stores who are likely to have a strong reptile focus and background, and it gives inexperienced keepers someone they can turn to for advise. Most reptile stores should want repeat business, cause people coming back for their bigger enclosures and their weekly feeds should be worth more than the actual animal. This means they should be prepared to offer advise if an animal isn't accepting food, for example.

I know the only reason I go to my local petshop is that I've built something of a relationship with them. If I buy in bulk they give me a good price. They sometimes give me a discount just cause. Even if they don't, I know I can go back for warranty resolution. I don't mind that my money pays their wages.


----------



## Justdragons (Jun 25, 2013)

lol at you people all scared of reptile shops... it may come as a surprise but most people owning a reptile shop are people like you and me. reptile enthusiest's. 

come to Adelaide and see gully reptile centa or Reptile city.. both breed, sell and give amazing follow up service.. yes you may pay a few more bucks but you also get the benefits of buying from a registered shop.. 
then your average pet store will also sell beardies, this gives young kids a chance to sell their beardies they have bred. 

This is a good thing.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ghotar said:


> TELL ME ABOUT IT.
> I paid $75 for a 15x14cm heat mat, then found the same one on ebay for $16.



Well, there's 2 sides to every issue. I bought a reptile heating product (a sponsored brand name on this forum) from Ebay simply becos it was cheaper than my local petshop. The product proved faulty so I requested a replacement. The replacement was faulty as well.I complained to the actual company & got no response, now the seller refuses to refund me but has given me credit, providing I use it on products of the same brand. Suffice to say, I no longer trust that brand & can't use the credit on anything else.


----------



## Ghotar (Jun 26, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Well, there's 2 sides to every issue. I bought a reptile heating product (a sponsored brand name on this forum) from Ebay simply becos it was cheaper than my local petshop. The product proved faulty so I requested a replacement. The replacement was faulty as well.I complained to the actual company & got no response, now the seller refuses to refund me but has given me credit, providing I use it on products of the same brand. Suffice to say, I no longer trust that brand & can't use the credit on anything else.


The heat mat is terrible too. It's only 5 watts and I'm not entirely sure it heats up very well. I'll definitely be buying a different one soon.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jun 26, 2013)

I cant wait for all the new hobby members, the extra money going into the industry is going to improve things for all of us!


----------



## Cypher69 (Jun 26, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> I cant wait for all the new hobby members, the extra money going into the industry is going to improve things for all of us!



Unless you're being sarcastic...more money into ANY industry usually justifies a niche in the market to jack up prices & keep them inflated for supply & demand.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 5, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Unless you're being sarcastic...more money into ANY industry usually justifies a niche in the market to jack up prices & keep them inflated for supply & demand.



I was more referring to the potential increase in the amount of different products and services which may become available, also the more reptiles being sold will hopefully make it more viable for people to continue breeding the less popular species.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 6, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> I was more referring to the potential increase in the amount of different products and services which may become available, also the more reptiles being sold will hopefully make it more viable for people to continue breeding the less popular species.



If you do a "reptile supplies" search on Ebay, you'll already notice the amount of products available, mainly ones that are cheaply made & unreliable. And what different services are you expecting to become available that isn't around now? Lastly if a product or a species is less popular, why would there be a market for them?


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 6, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> Yes really. I run a tight quarantine program and I have no issues with people seeing parents if need be, they just can't hold them.



Nothing stopping people that keep reptiles from bringing nasties such as mites into your collection regardless of them holding your animals.



Justdragons said:


> .. both breed, sell and give amazing follow up service.. yes you may pay a few more bucks but you also get the benefits of buying from a registered shop..



A lot of breeders do that as well so what really are the benefits from buying from a petshop? Quarantine is an issue when buying from a shop as they usually have a lot of animals coming through from various sources.



Ghotar said:


> The heat mat is terrible too. It's only 5 watts and I'm not entirely sure it heats up very well. I'll definitely be buying a different one soon.



A 5 watt heat mat would work ok in a room that was warm to start with.It is only terrible if you are expecting it to supply more heat than it is capable of.To work out a suitable sized heat mat think of 1 watt being 1 degree.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 6, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> If you do a "reptile supplies" search on Ebay, you'll already notice the amount of products available, mainly ones that are cheaply made & unreliable. And what different services are you expecting to become available that isn't around now? Lastly if a product or a species is less popular, why would there be a market for them?



The more people in the hobby will increase the market for the less popular species.

Also look at the different services that are available overseas due to the sheer amount of keepers, for example reptile insurance and dedicated reptile courier services.


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 6, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> Also look at the different services that are available overseas due to the sheer amount of keepers, for example reptile insurance and dedicated reptile courier services.



Yes, but you're implying that all of a sudden NSW will make that difference...whereas other states have been selling reptiles for over 20 years now & still neither insurance or courier services are available.

Now having stated the above, I know there is pet insurance offered at vets these days but I don't know if they cover reptiles as yet. And as far as reptile couriers, I was able to get turtles couriered from a pet shop in Melb. straight to my door (Sydney) about 12 yrs ago.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jul 7, 2013)

Cypher69 said:


> Yes, but you're implying that all of a sudden NSW will make that difference...whereas other states have been selling reptiles for over 20 years now & still neither insurance or courier services are available.
> 
> Now having stated the above, I know there is pet insurance offered at vets these days but I don't know if they cover reptiles as yet. And as far as reptile couriers, I was able to get turtles couriered from a pet shop in Melb. straight to my door (Sydney) about 12 yrs ago.



I am not meaning to imply that these things will happen overnight, just that the change most likely will help things improve, after all NSW is the most populated state in the country.
Reptile insurance as far as I know does not yet exist in this country.
I know full well we have couriers that will ship reptiles, I use them often, what I was saying is other countries have couriers that specialize in reptiles - something we do not have.

I am not going to bother discussing this with you further as we have obviously both made up our minds on the subject, I wish you all the best


----------



## hnn17 (Jul 8, 2013)

i'd seen herps at kellyville shop, an albino and a normal/het darwin in the same cage, some ants, beardies and bluies


----------



## Cypher69 (Jul 10, 2013)

GeckoJosh said:


> I am not going to bother discussing this with you further as we have obviously both made up our minds on the subject, I wish you all the best



No, it is I that gets the last word in & wishes YOU all the best.


----------



## Grogshla (Sep 8, 2013)

my mate said warrawong pet shop have heaps of snakes and turtles for sale? Has anyone been in there? I won't be able to have a look till next weekend


----------



## BDkeeper (Sep 9, 2013)

Hunter pets in thornton is still waiting for there license but should be there soon


----------



## Rob (Sep 9, 2013)

I've only been out to the shop out Narellan way. Their Reptile Room was very impressive, I imagine the other big players would have comparable setups.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 9, 2013)

Funny how most who comment on shop quarantine quite often have Jags, Zebs and god knows what other animals that were originally smuggled from overseas. I know what collections I would be more worried about!


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 9, 2013)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Funny how most who comment on shop quarantine quite often have Jags, Zebs and god knows what other animals that were originally smuggled from overseas. I know what collections I would be more worried about!



Glad that you wrote "most".I made a comment regarding quarantine and I keep none of the ones you mentioned but I do note that you sell some of them.


What is your quarantine protocol if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 9, 2013)

Comment was not targeted an anyone at all and was just an opinion. Our quarantine originates from who we purchase off, knowing them and the stock they keep. We buy off pretty much the same people year after year and the majority is now bred by ourselves. There is no other way for a commercial seller to offer a comprehensive quarantine procedure and keep pricing competitive.


----------



## Brencalvo (Sep 18, 2013)

very well said,,

maybe they are a bit over priced,
but wouldnt you like your kids and there kids to be able to go down to the local pet store and have alook around and see everything and be able to spend hours there being able to choose the right reptile/animal they want ,, pretty sure after spending an hour at a breeders house they get pretty sick of you, not saying all of them ,, its like saying lets not buy a burger from your shop for 5$ because we can go down to wollies and buy it all for 3$ lol, we need to support our local pet shops ,


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 18, 2013)

Brencalvo said:


> very well said,,
> 
> maybe they are a bit over priced,
> but wouldnt you like your kids and there kids to be able to go down to the local pet store and have alook around and see everything and be able to spend hours there being able to choose the right reptile/animal they want ,, pretty sure after spending an hour at a breeders house they get pretty sick of you, not saying all of them ,, its like saying lets not buy a burger from your shop for 5$ because we can go down to wollies and buy it all for 3$ lol, we need to support our local pet shops ,



And that is one of the reasons I got into herps -- it was a two storey pet shop on the corner of Canterbury rd and Beamish st Campsie -- . Its funny in a weird sort of way but the animals that they sold there are mostly now available in the restaurants of the local area except for the snakes and lizards


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 18, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> And that is one of the reasons I got into herps -- it was a two storey pet shop on the corner of Canterbury rd and Beamish st Campsie --



They were selling or displaying reptiles?


----------



## borntobnude (Sep 18, 2013)

yes they had all kinds of snakes and lizards , frogs ,sheep, goats , dogs cats rabbits turtles rats mice ferrets birds and No I cant remember if the herps were all native or not --it was in the sixties


a bit like a zoo but everything was for sale !!


----------

